# اقتراح جميل



## ++menooo++ (12 مارس 2006)

عندى اقتراح
لو ممكن نعمل موضوع باسم النكت فى المنتدى الترفيهى العام
و كل اللى عنده نكت جديده يحطها فيه و يكون مثبت علشان المنتدى مايتقلش بالنكت و يكون مكبوس ايه رايكم يا جماعه


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

*كل النكت في موضوع واحد؟ صعبة شوية, لان حيكون ضغط كبير على القارئ... يفضل على ما عليه الان...*


----------



## blackguitar (18 مارس 2006)

*انا برضه شايف كده لانه هيزود عدد الصفحات وهيصعب على القارىء القرايا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (18 مارس 2006)

ميرسى يا بلاك على رايك


----------

